# Scheisse gelaufen?



## chopi (10. September 2008)

*Dieses mal möchte ich von euch wissen,was euch im altäglichen Leben passiert ist,das für nen Lacher gut ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Und damit das hier nicht so dumm rumsteht gleich mal 2 beiträge von mir:
1.Vorgestern ans Telefon gegangen und "was geht aaaaaab?" reingeschrien,weil ich mir sicher war,es ist meine Schwester die anruft.Es war ne Bekannte meiner Mutter...
2.Heute mit nem Lehrer gestritten (er hat gesagt,die stunde wird nachgeholt,obwohl ER nicht wusste wo wir haben und wir auf ihn warteten) bis er beiläufig sagte,das er der direktor ist (neue Schule,wusste ich nicht). Da hab ich dann auch schnell aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ok,das wars auch erstmal von mir,was ist euch denn so letztens passiert?*
(Und nein,diesmal keine Liste *g* )


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

Mh ich habe meinen chef als Arschhorst beschimpft... wollte eigentlich Vollhorst sagen , aber habe an arschloch gedacht... naja er hat mch verblüfft angeguckt und danach haben wir uns beide kaputt gelacht - nochma glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arathnas (10. September 2008)

Ja was mir heute beim Zahnarzt passiert ist...

ich saß schön wartend im Wartezimmer und las ne komische Frauenzeitschrift aus langeweile.Mein Cousin der mitgekommen ist,ging zum Klo kam wieder und sagte so hoch wie möglich meinen Namen und ich dachte wirklich die hätten mich gerufen und bin aufgestanden.Man hat der sich krankgelacht...


----------



## Squarg (11. September 2008)

XD Ok da hab ich nen echten Kracher :OMG:

Also: Kumpel war bei mir, wir haben WoW gezockt. Ich war grade in ner Ini. Er hat dauernd
zu mir gesagt hat, Kuck ma.. Kuck ma. Aber ich hab verneint weil ich ja grade in der Ini war und wir
im Bossfight waren.

Urplötzlich schreit er meinen Namen xD ich schau hin und dann hat der Depp sich Gummibärrchen in 
jedes Nasenloch gesteckt und die dann rausgeschossen... 

Ich hatte so Bauchschmerzen vor lachen^^ 
Und achja ich bin dann in der Ini abgenippelt...

mfG. Squarg


----------



## Drornur (11. September 2008)

Also bei mir war das blödste was bei mir gelaufen ist, war...

Ein paar Kumpels waren bei mir, wir haben und sinnlos besoffen (ich weiß nicht mehr alles), wir haben alles geossoffen was wir hatten, dann wollten wir Bier, haben Bier geholt, das hat und nicht geschmeckt anscheinend
Wir haben es weggeschüttet...und naja, am nächsten Tag war der Fisch tot...


----------



## David (11. September 2008)

Ich hab im Fahrstuhl gefurzt und dann isser 2 Stunden stecken geblieben.


----------



## Marvîn (11. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> 1.Vorgestern ans Telefon gegangen und "was geht aaaaaab?" reingeschrien,weil ich mir sicher war,es ist meine Schwester die anruft.Es war ne Bekannte meiner Mutter...



Bei mir so ähnlich nur dass ich dachte es wär einer aus meiner Klasse der andauernd Scherzanrufe gemacht hat an den 2 Tagen davor...
Ich hab dann aber "Halt die Fresse Alter!" reingeschrieen, als ich was von Pizzataxi hörte...
Naja meine Schwester fands nicht so doll als ihre Pizza dann nicht kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja und weiß nichgt ich denke es ist oft schon vielen passiert dass man statt im Gildenchannel im Gruppenchannel sagt, boar bin ich grad mit Noobs unterwegs die können garnichts und so.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nicht so gut...


----------



## Thront (11. September 2008)

war zu besuch bei oma. musste aufs klo, geh ins bad und erwische sie beim baden. 

tja pech.


----------



## Urengroll (11. September 2008)

Vor vielen vielen Jahren habe ich mich so zugesoffen, das ich nichtmal die Haustür aufbekommen habe. Da ich nett und freundlich bin, habe ich natürlich Zuhause nicht angeschellt sondern habe mich einfach vor die Tür gelegt.
Sonntags 9 Uhr ist dann jemand über mich gestoplert, ich wurde wach und habe mich ins Badezimmer verzogen wo ich dann auf dem Klo 3 Std. gepennt habe. Hatte sich sehr lustig angehört am Abend dann.....................^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> war zu besuch bei oma. musste aufs klo, geh ins bad und erwische sie beim baden.
> 
> tja pech.



ihhhh


----------



## Ben86rockt (11. September 2008)

Gestern.....
es ist ca halb acht am Abend und klein Ben kommt mehr oder minder sehr gestresst nach Hause da er noch nen Arbeitskollegen heimgefahren hat und sich dann irgendwie in Dachau verfuhr.....

Ok da ich im Moment dabei bin aus meiner Küche mal wieder zu einem Ort zu machen an dem man gefahrlos Kochen kann, und sich auch umdrehen kann machte ich mich somit ans Werk meine sowieso schon so rar gewordenen Gläser zu spülen. 

Und nun kommt das wwas wahrscheinlich noch kein Haushaltsmann vor mir geschafft hat..... 
Von ca 12 Gläsern die ich abgespült habe gingen mir sage und schreibe *4 * zu bruch wobei ich mir beim letzten zerbestenden Glas eine sehr unschöne schnittwunde am rechten Zeigefinger zufügte...... schnüf 

Naja und als ob das nicht schon genug pech für einen Abend ist schnitt ich mich noch einmal am gleichen Finger beim *Müll-in-die-Tonne-stopfen*

Naja sowas passiert mir leider immer und immer wieder......  

Gut nur das man mit der Zeit lernt bei solchen Aktionen über sich selbst zu lachen....

/edit meine freundin wundert sich immer wieso ich keine Gläser habe......


----------



## Pc-freak (11. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich hab im Fahrstuhl gefurzt und dann isser 2 Stunden stecken geblieben.




LOL  Lecker^^ Ich bin auch mal im Fahrstuhl Stecken Geblieben 3 stunden nach 1einer muss ich Dringens aufs Klo, dummer weiß war noch Hübsches Mädel drin sonst hette ich wohle in Fahrstuhl gepisst. ^^^^ 

Dan nach 2 stunden Holte die Feuerwehr uns raus,^^ und Dan der erlösender gang zum Klo. ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. September 2008)

Ich bin auch mal im Fahrstuhl stecken geblieben weil 2 klassenkammeraden meinten : " Wenn wir ein bisschen springen passiert da schon nichts "

Das ende vom Lied waren 3 Stunden Aufzugaufenthalt ^^ aber wir haben die türen aufgekriegt und noch n paar flaschen Bier reinbekommen ^^

des ganze war in Polen auf ner Klassenfahrt ^^

Und leider leider konnten wir deswegen nicht zu einer Stadtbesichtigung und mussten im Hotel bleiben und Spirituosen austesten  xD


----------



## luXz (11. September 2008)

Bei mir ein klarer fall von Selfowned oder "Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt..."

Wir haben gerade Pause in der Schule als mich son Typ provoziert, dann schubs' ich ihn weg und er fliegt in sonen Glasskasten, wo Fundsachen zur Show stehen, also naja die (recht dicke) Scheibe ging zu bruch, macht einen Riesenlärm und mir fällt eine Scherbe auf die hand und durchtrennt fasst meine Mittelfingersehne (so Zwei-Drittel waren durch) naja 6 Wochen Gibs, dann 8 Wochen schmerzhafte Physiotherapie...


----------



## Vincious (11. September 2008)

autsch....kommt mir bekannt vor...mein kumpel und ich gehn leicht angetrunken (waren echt nicht wirklich besoffen) um 4uhr von der disco durch münster...naja er sieht ne bordsteinkante nicht, fällt hin. sah harmlos aus, konnte aber nichts mehr und hat nur rumgeschrien.

das ende vom lied:
kniescheibe UNBRAUCHBAR zertrümmert und jetzt kommts: von der kniescheibe bis zum mittelfußknochen is der schienbeinknochen in zwei teile zertrümmert. er wird nie wieder laufen können...naja warn scheiß tag...


----------



## Silenzz (11. September 2008)

Ganz tolle Geschichte:

Sind beim Kollegen auf dem Balkon enstpannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Eltern waren nicht da) und rauchen ganz gemütlich Shisha und tranken ein paar Bierchen. Naja, der Schlauch von der Shisha, hatte einige Löcher also kamen wir auf die glorreiche Idee, diesen zur hälfte abzuschneiden, weil ich einen auf cool machen wollte, nehm ich den Schlauch und zieh so hart ich kann an ihm. die Folge: Hab direkt mal den Balkon weggekotzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja er noch zu mir: "Joshua das machst du noch weg!" Naja der Abend ging vorbei sind eingepennt, und am nächsten Morgen hab ich mich schell vom Acker gemacht, mein Kollege musste dann die Kotze wegwischen XD!


----------



## Lillyan (11. September 2008)

Meine Mutter ist mal an einer Bordsteinkante umgeknickt. Passiert ja öfter mal und wir haben uns trotz komischer Schmerzen nichts dabei gedacht. Das Ende vom Lied war, daß sie sich das Bein gebrochen hat (frag mich immenoch wie) und sie 3 Wochen einen Liegegips tragen mußte.


----------



## chopi (11. September 2008)

Ok,über zertrümerte knochen und Leute,die in nen Rollstuhl müssen kann ich dann doch nicht mehr lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dachte mehr an solche eher unwichtigen Sachen,aber schonmal danke für all die Antworten,ich hoffe nach diesem Post kommt noch was von euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg


----------



## iggeblackmoore (11. September 2008)

Wir waren ziemlich besoffen und waren bei Mc Donalds.
Mein Kumpel wollte sein Cheeseburger essen, aber wir haben es nicht zugelassen, indem wir immer gegen den Burger geschlagen haben, als er ihn in der Hand hat, dann war er so angepisst, dass er den Burger durchs Lokal warf und wir sind dann lachend rausgelaufen.
Danach haben wir bei einer Freundin geschlafen und haben morgens das ganze Haus mit Mario Musik auf Hakke geweckt und es waren aber alles Kumpels, weil wir eine Party geschmissen haben.
Ist zwar irgendwie nicht wirklich scheiße gelaufen, lustig war es aber trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (11. September 2008)

ok heute in der schule zwei strafarbeiten:

1. beim musik lehrer: er fragt für die musik ag, wer den ein instrument spielt, ich so" ich, arschgeige und luftgitarre"...naja das war die erste

2. bei unserer 60 jahre alten konserativen spanischlehrerin beim aufzählen spanischer produkte das wort "sangria" und "tequilla" (mexico, wayne) in den mund genommen, das war die unberechtigte 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. September 2008)

Letztens beim Mägges hat n Kumpel die Idee gehabt: Durchs drive thru laufen, so halb in der hocke, dass es aussieht als sitzen wir.
Als die Kassiererin fragte, ob wir sie verarschen wollen, machte mein Kumpel nur: BRrrruuuummm.
Naja, wir mussten dann rein zum bestellen und essen -.-'


----------



## Vincious (11. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Letztens beim Mägges hat n Kumpel die Idee gehabt: Durchs drive thru laufen, so halb in der hocke, dass es aussieht als sitzen wir.
> Als die Kassiererin fragte, ob wir sie verarschen wollen, machte mein Kumpel nur: BRrrruuuummm.
> Naja, wir mussten dann rein zum bestellen und essen -.-'


make my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich auch mal mit nem fahrrad gemacht...wir habns bekommen^^ auch schon mit s-board und zu fuß^^aber mit fahrrad aka moped wars am geilsten


----------



## Melih (11. September 2008)

Vor paar tagen bei der arbeit:

Als einer von meinen kolleginen wow gezockt kam plötzlich die cheffin rein.sie hat schnell windows taste gedrückt aber leider leider hatte sie noch von paar bilder von einem lesbenanime aufn (die hat mich dazu gebracht shoujo ais anzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) desktop drauf die cheffin hat es natürlich gesehen und ein gesicht gemacht als würde ein hardcore wow spieler die nachricht erfahren das wow abgestellt wird....... sie hat abwer kein wort gesagt und ist wieder raus gegangen.....ich lag vor lachen auf den boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Letztens beim Mägges hat n Kumpel die Idee gehabt: Durchs drive thru laufen, so halb in der hocke, dass es aussieht als sitzen wir.
> Als die Kassiererin fragte, ob wir sie verarschen wollen, machte mein Kumpel nur: BRrrruuuummm.
> Naja, wir mussten dann rein zum bestellen und essen -.-'



Au man, das muss ich unbedingt testen. xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. September 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Au man, das muss ich unbedingt testen. xD



gib dann ma bescheid, ob du was zu essen bekommst :>
würde mich interessieren, ob die leute nur hier keinen sinn für humor haben :\


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Nach der GC, wollten wir unbedingt zum Burger King, wussten zwar das hier irgendwo einer war, aber nicht mehr genau wo, es war schon sehr spät und in TOTALER geistiger abwesenheit und verzweiflung fuhren wir in den Drive in vom MC um nach dem Weg zum BK zu fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> Nach der GC, wollten wir unbedingt zum Burger King, wussten zwar das hier irgendwo einer war, aber nicht mehr genau wo, es war schon sehr spät und in TOTALER geistiger abwesenheit und verzweiflung fuhren wir in den Drive in vom MC um nach dem Weg zum BK zu fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erste Reaktion: Hand > Kopf

Zweite Reaktion: Schallendes Gelächter beim Denken an die Gesichter der MCD-Angestellten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

War erst verdutzt und schaute ein wenig doof, dann fing sie jedoch das schmunzeln an und verriet uns den Weg ^^

Echt ne nette, aber wie will man da auch reagieren? ^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

das beste war, als ich ma besoffn in zürich in nen zug gestiegn bin und dann eingepennt bin.... bin nach 2h wider aufgewacht und war schon fast in genf....

sowas is mir zumglückl sonst noch nie passiert^^

aber war schon doll dann 150 euro zu bezahln für die rückfahrt....


----------



## David (12. September 2008)

Vincious schrieb:


> make my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da muss wohl jemand die Zeitformen der englischen Tu-Wörter noch fleißig üben.


----------



## Drornur (12. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Da muss wohl jemand die Zeitformen der englischen Tu-Wörter noch fleißig üben.



pwnd !


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Da muss wohl jemand die Zeitformen der englischen Tu-Wörter noch fleißig üben.


 klugscheiß?!

Glaubst du ich beherrsche keine Grammatik oder Rechtschreibung? Immer diese Leute, die sich über die Rechtschreibung von anderen beschweren und a) kein Deut besser sind oder b) einfach nur rumflammen wollen.

B2T

MfG


----------



## Drornur (12. September 2008)

Vincious schrieb:


> klugscheiß?!
> 
> Glaubst du ich beherrsche keine Grammatik oder Rechtschreibung? Immer diese Leute, die sich über die Rechtschreibung von anderen beschweren und a) kein Deut besser sind oder b) einfach nur rumflammen wollen.
> 
> ...



pwnd!


----------



## David (12. September 2008)

Vincious schrieb:


> klugscheiß?!
> 
> Glaubst du ich beherrsche keine Grammatik oder Rechtschreibung? Immer diese Leute, die sich über die Rechtschreibung von anderen beschweren und a) kein Deut besser sind oder b) einfach nur rumflammen wollen.
> 
> ...






Drornur schrieb:


> pwnd!


Befummelt ihr euch gleich?
Ich verweise breit grinsend auf meine Signatur; hätteste mal in der 6ten Klasse aufgepasst statt auf dem Schulklo Marlboro Lights gepafft zu haben.

In diesem Sinne...
"make my day" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (12. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Befummelt ihr euch gleich?
> Ich verweise breit grinsend auf meine Signatur; hätteste mal in der 6ten Klasse aufgepasst statt auf dem Schulklo Marlboro Lights gepafft zu haben.
> 
> In diesem Sinne...
> ...



pwnd!


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

made my day .. 

tse

Also das mitm Mc geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir sind auch da vorbei mitm fahrad und so : ja müssen gleich weiter .. und habens bekommen.


----------



## claet (12. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel wollte sein Cheeseburger essen, aber wir haben es nicht zugelassen, indem wir immer gegen den Burger geschlagen haben, als er ihn in der Hand hat, dann war er so angepisst, dass er den Burger durchs Lokal warf und wir sind dann lachend rausgelaufen.



Na du bist mir ein großer Held.

Und wer hat den Burger dann von der Wand gekratzt?

So ein assoziales Verhalten führt dazu, dass irgendwelche Omas von einer verkorksten Jugend reden und das dann auf
alle Jugendlichen projezieren. 
Wie der oben zitierte Beitrag zeigt gibt es nämlich in der Tat Menschen ohne jegliche Rücksicht und sozialen Fähigkeiten,
die einfach nur dumpf durchs Leben gehen ..

btt.
bin schon mit Mofa und Roller durchs DriveIn, war kein Problem.
und wenn drin ne rießen Schlange ist, dann geht das 10 mal schneller!

btw.
warum heißt das bei uns eigentlich DriveIn?
Im Ami-Land heißts (sinvollerweise) DriveThru xD


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

wiso heisst es eisenschmiede und donnerfels? xD

Weis auch nicht .. aber driveIn = reinfahren
drivethru = durchfahren ..
hmm mc doof? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Na du bist mir ein großer Held.
> 
> Und wer hat den Burger dann von der Wand gekratzt?
> 
> ...



Was du nicht sagst, kann aber auch keiner was dafür wenn die alten Omis das gleich auf alle projezieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sag ja auch nicht alte Menschen sind gaschtig auch wenns nur 20-30% sind ^^.

Und manches mal sind die Älteren auch selbst dran schuld wenn sie von der Jugend irgendwie so denken bzw über unser Verhalten..


----------



## claet (12. September 2008)

Natürlich kann keiner was dafür, dass die Omis das auf alle projezieren, aber das macht sein Verhalten ja nicht besser .. oder?!

[edit]
ui, das war mein post 999 .. 
den nächsten post hebe ich mir auf für einen ganz, ganz, ganz besonderen thread xD

[edit2]
um das gleich vorweg zu nehmen, bevor ich jetzt hier irgendein post-counter unsinn lesen muss..
mir isses scheiß egal wieviele posts ich hab. ich poste _nicht_ um mehr posts zu bekommen,
aber dennoch freue ich mich über meinen 1000sten post.

ich hoffe dass is für die flamer okay -_-


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

claet traut sich nicht !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find das verhalten aber auch doof .. haha der ist ein burger *stups* *stups* .. ein wunder das er dir nicht eine gehauen hat. Hätt ich jedenfalls beim 5ten mal und nach einem "hörst du auf" gemacht.

Lasst die omis doch irgendwas müssen sie ja erzählen (lasse reden - die ärzte) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Befummelt ihr euch gleich?
> Ich verweise breit grinsend auf meine Signatur; hätteste mal in der 6ten Klasse aufgepasst statt auf dem Schulklo Marlboro Lights gepafft zu haben.
> 
> In diesem Sinne...
> ...



Schlägt der Forentroll wieder zu? Ach, es gibt ja immernoch User, die es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht haben sinnlose Rechtschreibposts zu machen. Naja, mach ruhig weiter und Flame rum, ganz so wie es dir gefällt.

B2T:
Achja, heute wars auch scheiße. Da komm ich ins buffed.de Forum und was muss ich sehen? Klar! Rechtschreib-flamer!

In dem Sinne.
Make my...sry Made my day


----------



## chopi (12. September 2008)

Leute,bitte,kommt wieder runter und postet lieber was euch letztens passiert ist
Und damit ich nicht selber hier spamme,hab heute beim vorbeigehn an einem Plakat,wo fett "Westerplatte" draufstand "Westernlatte" gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja,ich weis,kiddihumor,ich musste totzdem schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. September 2008)

Heute in Mathe. Wir zocken "Arschloch" zu dritt. Kommt unser Lehrer rein fragt : "Oh, was spieltn ihr?"
Und wir drei im Chor : "Arschloch".

Wir haben in dann erstmal dumm da stehen lassen und nach dem Lachflash haben wir ihn dann aufgeklärt.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

wie kann man en arschloch spielen Oo


----------



## David (12. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wie kann man en arschloch spielen Oo


Frag Vincious.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Frag Vincious.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh mann...Schon so lange hier im Forum aktiv und noch keinen Funken Anstand gelernt.

@Kamui Shiro: Meinst du wie man dieses etwas stumpfsinnige Spiel spielen kann, oder weißt du nicht, was es ist?


----------



## Silenzz (12. September 2008)

Englisch Unterricht:

Wir haben einige Präsentationen über Australien vorbereitet, naja eine Gruppe bringt noch ein Stück von einem Eukalyptus-Baum mit, ich denk mir so aus spaß:
"Kann man das Rauchen!?" Und aufeinmal fängt die ganze Klasse an zu lachen und mein Lehrer guckt mich doof an, Kollege zu mir:" Hahahahahaha kann man das Rauchen hahahahaha!!!!" Toll laut gedacht...-.-' ist mir noch nie passiert, naja danach lag ich auch aufm Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Englisch Unterricht:



Ah, da fällt mir auch was ein.

Früher im Englisch-Unterricht habe ich mal Niesen müssen. Aber nicht so leise unterdrückt, sonder richtig schön laut.
Meine Englisch-Lehrerin (Naaatürlich auf englisch) "God bless you."

Und eine Kurzschlussreaktion meinerseits: "Ich scheiss auf Gott." 

Die Klasse bepieselt sich und meine Lehrerin schüttelt den Kopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ah, da fällt mir auch was ein.
> 
> Früher im Englisch-Unterricht habe ich mal Niesen müssen. Aber nicht so leise unterdrückt, sonder richtig schön laut.
> Meine Englisch-Lehrerin (Naaatürlich auf englisch) "God bless you."
> ...


bestmögliche antwort xD


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ah, da fällt mir auch was ein.
> 
> Früher im Englisch-Unterricht habe ich mal Niesen müssen. Aber nicht so leise unterdrückt, sonder richtig schön laut.
> Meine Englisch-Lehrerin (Naaatürlich auf englisch) "God bless you."
> ...



das is ma  geil^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Mir fällt da nochwas aus meiner Schulzeit ein.

Im Kunstunterricht gab es immer zum Unterlegen Zeitungspapier. (Das man überings auch gut lesen konnte, wenn die Lehrerin langweiliges Zeug brabbelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Wie dem auch sei, ich wurde dazu abgestempelt, die Zeitungen nach dem Unterricht einzusammeln und ordentlich gefaltet wieder in den Schrank zu ordnen.

Anscheinend hatte es die Person vor mir äußerst eilig und schmiss die vorigen Zeitungen einfach in den Schrank. Ich mache also die Tür auf und mir kommt ein dicker Stapel Zeitungen entgegen.

Wieder eine Kurzschlussreaktion:

"Da war nen Nigga am Werk!"

(Hierzu sei angemerkt, dass ich das Wort "Nigga" nicht als rassistischen Ausdruck, sondern als Spassausdruck verwende.)

Mein Kumpel konnte nichtmehr und ist lachend zusammen gebrochen. xD


----------



## Shaguar93 (13. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich komm gestern von der Schule zur Bushaltestelle und steige ein...siehe mich um und seheer ganze Bus is voll.
Danach hab ich eine alte Frau bemerkt die alleine auf 2 Sitzen saß....da hab ich sie gefragt:"Entschuldigung,dürfte ich mich vielleicht mit hinsetzen?" Sie beachtete mich nicht und brüllte mich an:"Setz dich doch woanders hin!"
Erstmal hab ich blöd ausser Wäsche geschaut und dann leise gesagt:"Geh sterben"(war net ganz mit Absicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ....hat sie zum Glück net gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder sie wollte es net) .
MfG Shaguar


----------



## Silenzz (13. September 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich komm gestern von der Schule zur Bushaltestelle und steige ein...siehe mich um und seheer ganze Bus is voll.
> ...



Hohohohohoho wie krass XD aber hast recht...


----------



## Wray (13. September 2008)

letzten Samstag: Mit nem Kumpel gesoffen und dann hält er mir ne Flasche Sprudel hin und meinte :"Das exen wir jetzt mal" Naja gesagt, getan und danach Zitat Ich:" Ich muss gleich kotzen." Er: "Ich muss jetzt kotzen"


----------



## Raminator (14. September 2008)

in der klassenfahrt in frankreich zu einem hund hundefiKKOR geschrien...naja mein lehrer stand halt so hinter mir^^


----------



## Te-Rax (14. September 2008)

Ich und ein Kollege waren vor einiger Zeit auf dem Nachhauseweg von einer Disco. Wir beide waren angetrunken, aber konnten noch einigermaßen laufen. Soweit, so gut...Wir waren schon fast am Hauptbahnhof, da wurde ich kurz von einem Türken angerempelt. Ich hab mir nichts bei gedacht. Plötzlich rief er mir aber ein gepfeffertes "Hurensohn" hinterher. Ich bin total in rage gekommen und habe mich umgedreht. Ich habe gesagt, dass er sich wiederholen solle und er sagte mir noch einmal das gleiche Wort in Gesicht. Ich war zwar noch betrunken, aber nicht so betrunken mir etwas von so einem gefallen zu lassen. Ich habe ihn am Hals gepackt und gegen die Wand gehalten. Ich habe mit der Rechten Hand ausgeholt und wollt ihn eins auf die Nase haun. Nur leider hab ich total sein Gesicht verfehlt und die harte Hauswand erwischt. Ich bin 2 Schritte zurückgegangen und hab mir die Hand vor Schmerzen gehalten. Er ist dabei abgehaun. Wir sind direkt ins sich in der Nähe befindenen Krankenhaus gefahren und da hab ich mir doch glatt Mittel- und Ringfinger gebrochen. Als mir der Arzt das nach dem Röntgen gesagt hat, hat mein Kollege mich angesehen und wir haben uns Herzhaft über die Sache kaputtgelacht. Im nachhinein kann ich noch immer drüber lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long,

MfG


----------



## Floyder (14. September 2008)

Hab mal in den Sommerferien mit nem Kollegen eine Lan Party gemacht. 72 Stunden nonstop WoW... wir waren total übermüdet und sind dann am Montag morgen ins Einkaufszentrum gerannt und haben Energydrinks geholt.
Wir standen an der Kasse "15 Gold, bitte" ich schau meinen kollegen an und frag ihn, ob er das gleiche verstanden hatte, wie ich und er nur "Ja man.. alter ist das scheiss AH hier überteuert, lass woanders hingehen" der Kassierer schaut uns nur dämlich an und wiederholt sich "15 Euro, bitte", wir haben bezahlt, gehen raus und auf dem Nachhauseweg haben wir uns total darüber kaputtgelacht.. oh man, was WoW so anrichten kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (14. September 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Hab mal in den Sommerferien mit nem Kollegen eine Lan Party gemacht. 72 Stunden nonstop WoW... wir waren total übermüdet und sind dann am Montag morgen ins Einkaufszentrum gerannt und haben Energydrinks geholt.
> Wir standen an der Kasse "15 Gold, bitte" ich schau meinen kollegen an und frag ihn, ob er das gleiche verstanden hatte, wie ich und er nur "Ja man.. alter ist das scheiss AH hier überteuert, lass woanders hingehen" der Kassierer schaut uns nur dämlich an und wiederholt sich "15 Euro, bitte", wir haben bezahlt, gehen raus und auf dem Nachhauseweg haben wir uns total darüber kaputtgelacht.. oh man, was WoW so anrichten kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das erinnert mich auch an etwas, wie ich noch WoW gezockt habe....
Ich gang zur Schule, meine Kumpel sagte zu mir:"Heut ist das Sportfest", ich sagte darauf: "Ok, lass uns das Sportfest raiden!" Mein Kumpel ist wirklich fast umgekippt vor lachen...ich steht daneben, und habe mich gewundert warum der jetzt so lacht -.-


----------



## iggeblackmoore (15. September 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich komm gestern von der Schule zur Bushaltestelle und steige ein...siehe mich um und seheer ganze Bus is voll.
> ...


Hammer hart solche Leute, ich hätte es so laut gesagt, dass der ganze Bus hört...


----------



## Shurycain (15. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> Nach der GC, wollten wir unbedingt zum Burger King, wussten zwar das hier irgendwo einer war, aber nicht mehr genau wo, es war schon sehr spät und in TOTALER geistiger abwesenheit und verzweiflung fuhren wir in den Drive in vom MC um nach dem Weg zum BK zu fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## florian_r (16. September 2008)

während dem arbeiten hat bei mir das telefon geklingelt und da meine beiden chefe nicht hier waren musste ich abnehmen, da ich aber grad nen beitrag auf buffed am lesen war hab ich überhaupt nich tichtig zugehört: sie stellte sich als "name" von orange vor, ich war aber so vertieft, dass ich nur frau orange hörte und sagte: Guten Tag Frau Orange, omann war das peinlich und sie war ein paar Sekunden sprachlos ^^

was mir auch schon ein paar mal passiert ist: wenn ich in nem raid bin hab ich immer multits offen, im raidts hab ich normalerweise gemutet und spreche mit den kumpels im andern ts. aufjedenfall hab ich schon ein paar mal vergessen zu muten, zum glück spreche ich schweizerdeutsch, das verstehen se meistens ned so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ein kumpel von mir hat mal in aq20 ein angebot von ner gilde bekommen und er sagte mir im ts: "lol de noob tank vu ad luna het mi gfrogt obi ind gilda will, aber dia gilda isch no guara guat, döt gohni glaub" danach wars nix mehr mit der gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darum überprüf ich jetzt alle 5 minuten ob ich noch gemutet bin ^^


----------



## David (16. September 2008)

Vincious schrieb:


> Oh mann...Schon so lange hier im Forum aktiv und noch keinen Funken Anstand gelernt.
> 
> @Kamui Shiro: Meinst du wie man dieses etwas stumpfsinnige Spiel spielen kann, oder weißt du nicht, was es ist?


Du bist mir doch nicht böse, wenn ich die Wertschätzung meines Verhaltens von einem Benutzer mit dem Titel " ey alter, deine mutta skillt imp. sap!" nicht allzu ernst nehme, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Frag Vincious.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


PWND!



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ah, da fällt mir auch was ein.
> 
> Früher im Englisch-Unterricht habe ich mal Niesen müssen. Aber nicht so leise unterdrückt, sonder richtig schön laut.
> Meine Englisch-Lehrerin (Naaatürlich auf englisch) "God bless you."
> ...


Das is die geilste Antwort die man darauf geben konnte.



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Mir fällt da nochwas aus meiner Schulzeit ein.
> 
> Im Kunstunterricht gab es immer zum Unterlegen Zeitungspapier. (Das man überings auch gut lesen konnte, wenn die Lehrerin langweiliges Zeug brabbelt
> 
> ...


ROFL wir ham das Wort Nigga fast schon als Anrede verwendet in meiner alten Klasse also "Moin Nigga" - "Yo NIgga was läuft" 
in jedem Satz NIgga.
Wobei das ja eigendlich übelst rassistisch klingt. --.-- naja


----------

